# smelly ears?



## tinkerbell (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi,
My 13 week old vizsla pup seems to have smelly ears. I kept noticing a strong musky doggy smell of her, so i bathed her last week and she still seemed to smell. Using my extra strong sense of smell (I do have a sensitive nose!) I have realised that this smell is coming from her ears. It isn't really strong, but strong enough to make her smell a bit as she walks past you, if you know what I mean.
I looked up on the internet and it sounds like she may have a yeast overgrowth in her ears. I cleaned out her ears with an unfarganced baby wipe, one for each ear, but I have not put ear solution in her ear or anything like that. There was some brown wax in her ears, but not loads. I have also started giving her a tablespoon of live unsweetened yoghurt once a day, as advised on the internet!
My question is, could it be that she will just always be a bit whiffy, is this normal, should I get her checked by a vet (I am loathe to, not because of money just because I would rather sort it out myself first) and is there anything else I could do?
Thanks


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Haven't had that problem with our girl who is now 4 1/2 months old... our breeder sent us home with a long list of 'to do's' one of them being to clean her ears out weekly with a solution of half white vinegar/half rubbing alcohol with a cotton ball. We've been doing that since we brought her home and no problems....


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan had this problem with yeast. We tried just using a solution we bought from the vet but it just kept coming back. We then tried a couple different meds from the vet. No smell now but we still clean them a couple times a week.


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone,
I've been assured by someone experienced (who kindly agreed to smell my dog's ears yesterday!) That her ears don't smell really bad and there is not a thing wrong with them!
I think I just have a really strong sense of smell!
Also because this is my first Vizsla I think i worry over every little thing, even more than I did when my kids were new-borns! 
Thanks again


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

My V's ears smell great! :


----------



## rosscopeeko (Aug 28, 2009)

My girl's ears smell occasionally too, but we found was that she had an ear infection. If you look at your dogs ears do you see a redish color wax, or at least lots of it, and an irritated ear canal. We bought Zymox Otic and it cleared right up. Found it on eb** for a good deal. In the summer months when my dog is in the water a lot is when she has her problems with her ears. Not sure if your dog shares the same symptoms, just thought i would share.


----------

